# All you goose ID experts



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Heres one for you!!
[siteimg]2722[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2723[/siteimg]


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I hope that is going on someones wall cause that thing is awesome!!! I am not sure what it is but it almost looks like a brant. I will do some research. Awesome bird, definately one for the wall.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep its a Brant. Immature, if i'm correct. Shot it this morning. Going to the taxidermist tommorow morning.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

i am almost certain that it is an Atlantic Brant. They have been known to past through the dakotas. Only thing is I didn't see the white patch on the neck otherwize looks just like one. Very cool, none the less. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Apparently they don't get the white patch until after their first year.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Lucky SOB! :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice dblkluk!! That is amazing to shoot one way out here, a true trophy!! :beer:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Sweet bird, my dad shot one of those in Wisconsin a few years back. Would have had it mounted, except the head was just about shot off.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wow  I would like to shoot one of those.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Very cool Eric, congrats.......Say, you wouldn't mind giving me the GPS co-ordinates for that field now would you????


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

djleye said:


> Very cool Eric, congrats.......Say, you wouldn't mind giving me the GPS co-ordinates for that field now would you????


No, he wouldn't, but I would for lett'sss saaaay that SUPERMAG you got from him!! 

We all know you just bought it for looks anyway!! :bop: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was gonna ask for my money back and tell him it didn't work but then I thought maybe it was just me.........Nahhhhh, that couldn't be it!!! 8)

I never realized when I bought it that it was a coyote screamer super mag!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

We get them every year down by San Quentin on the Baja penisula. Very common from Alaska to Central America. One flew onto our front yard in Bay of Conception, Sea of Cortez last winter. Usually migrates downt the Pacific side..don't know about the Atlantic ones. We don't go east of the Mississippi...ever.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Neat deal, Eric :beer:

What was it with - more brant, big ones, lessers?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Dan, Lessors. Actually it landed in the dekes with a group of lessors, never had an idea it was a brant until my dog brought it back.
I'll stick to the sun was in my eyes excuse!!


----------



## goosemangler (Nov 4, 2005)

awesome, you lucky dog!!!!!!!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

thats unreal, i had no idea those things came through the dakotas. nice job.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

damn lucky mount it man


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice trophy!!!


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice Catch Eric!

Congrats!

:sniper:

M&H4L


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

That rocks man!! Great job! Did you buy your lottery ticket for the weekend? :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I always stress the lottery tickets.....but since I never shoot the jewlery it's easier to judge than do.....


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Thats Awsome Congrats :beer:


----------

